# لاتبكي قبل النوم..... احزروااااا



## +bent el malek+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*.....لاتبكي قبل النوم........!* ​ 
لاتبكي قبل النوم...​

إن البكاء قبل النوم لا يعتبر ظاهرة، 
بل هو حالة معينة يمر فيها بعض الناس نتيجة تعرضهم لضغوطات مستمرةفما
أن يضع الإنسان رأسه على المخدة حتى يبدأ يتذكر رغباته المكبوتة والحاجات المحبطة في حياته، ​ 

كما يتذكر فشله في بعض المواقف وعدم قدرته على تحقيق 
ما يريد من أمور معنوية ونفسية وجسدية، فيبدأ بالشعور بالتوتر والحزن وبعدها 
يصاب بالإرهاق وتبدأ مشاعره السلبية بالظهور، فينفجر بالبكاء ويحاول التنفيس عما
في داخله بالدموع، ​ 


حيث أن مدة البكاء وكثرته تعتمد على الحالة النفسية والشخص نفسه.
ويمكن أن يكون البكاء قبل النوم عادة عند البعض،​ 


إن بعض الناس يكونون سلبيين من الداخل، ويصبح ا لحزن عندهم عادة،
فدائما يفكرون بالموت والأمور الحزينةالتي تجلب لهم الاكتئاب​ 


فيبكون باستمرار في جميع الأوقات وليس قبل النوم فقط، وهنا بالطبع يلزم
العلاج النفسي وجلسات تخلص هذا الشخص من هذه الحالة.​ 


كما إن هناك سببا آخر للبكاء قبل اللجوء للنوم وهو ،"أحلام اليقظة " 
فالعديد من الناس، 
خصوصا الشباب و الفتيات يعيشون هذه العملية العقلية اللاشعورية، ​ 

فنجدهم دائموا السرحان والتفكير، 
وكل هذا بسبب طموحات لم يحققها فيغلب عليه عقله الباطني 
ويصبح الإنسان خياليا أكثر من اللازم فيبكي لعدم قدرته من الوصول إلى ما يريد.​ 


كما أن هناك سببا آخر قد يضع الإنسان في إطار الحزن والبكاء،
وهو أن يكلم الإنسان نفسه باستمراروهذا ما يعرف بالتداعي الحر عند مدرسة التحليل
النفسي، وبذلك تسيطر على الفرد أفكار معينة قد تكون سلبية وتتمحور حول الانتحار والرغبة 
في التخلص من الحياةوهنا بالطبع يكون الفرد يعاني من حالة اكتئاب حادة يحتاج فيها إلى مراجعة طبيب نفسي متخصص.​ 

أما أضرار البكاء المستمر 
فيسبب أعراضا جسيمة ونفسية سيئة كالصداع المستمر،والقولون .... ​ 

كما يمكن التخلص من القلق والتوتر والبكاء، بتعلم مهارات استرخاء العضلات والتنفس السليم، 
كما على الفرد أن تكون لديه دراسة بالتصورات العقلية والتخيلات وحدودها،
وإذا كان يبكي باستمرار، فيجب أن يعلم انه يعاني من اكتئاب ويحتاج إلى علاج.
ليس عيباً أن نطلب المساعدة من أي جهة تملك حق المساعدة في نظرنا..​ 


فهناك الاختصاصيون والمستشارون والإرشاديون الاجتماعيون والنفسيون..
كل يستطيع أن يساعد بما يملك وما يقدر عليه.. 
فقط يجب أن نعترف بأن لدينا مشكلة وأننا بحاجة ​ 


للمساعدة
او الحديث مع صديق مخلص 

 ممكن يساعدك في افراغ مابدخلك 
من حزن والام وشعور بالأحباط.........​ 
وربنا يشيل الحزن من قلوبنا كلنا ​ 

_منقول مع التعديل_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يا مانا 
شكرا ليكى على المعلومات 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*يالهوي انا بعملها كتييييييييير*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع أكثر من ممتاز 
سلام المسيح معاكي*


----------



## نونوس14 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رائع جدا يا مانا*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع والمعلومات الحلوة *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (10 أبريل 2011)

*الله يطمنك يا اوختى
بس انا الحمدلله مش قبل ما انام
ممكن اول ما اصحى طيب؟ ههههه

ربنا يبعد عننا الحزن يارب
وعموما البكاء كويس بس لا يكون دايما ولا لفتره طويله
كل فتره كده علشان بس ميوحشناش هههههه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا مانا
> 
> شكرا ليكى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسى على مرورك يا كوكو *
*نورتنى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوي انا بعملها كتييييييييير*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​


*لية بس يا قمر *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من ممتاز *
> *سلام المسيح معاكي*


*ميرسى خالص بوب *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*ولا بنبكى قبل ولا بعد الحمدلله هههههههه

شكرا مانا
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رائع جدا يا مانا*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع والمعلومات الحلوة *
> *ربنا يباركك*


*ميرسى يا سكررررررررررة *
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *الله يطمنك يا اوختى*
> *بس انا الحمدلله مش قبل ما انام*
> *ممكن اول ما اصحى طيب؟ ههههه*
> 
> ...


*لا ولا قبل متنامى ولا  بعد متصحى *
*يا سكرررررررررررررررة *
*نورتى الموضوع يا جميلة*​


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع حلو اوي مانا 
الحمد لله مش بيبقي في بكاء غير علي افلام بس ههههههههههه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوي مانا *
> *الحمد لله مش بيبقي في بكاء غير علي افلام بس ههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه افلام بس لا دى بسيطة اقلب الفيلم *
*نورت يا بوب*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع راائع
 ومعلومات هامه جدا
شكراااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع راائع​*
> _*ومعلومات هامه جدا*_
> _*شكراااا*_
> 
> _*الرب يباركك*_​


*ميرسى خالص لمرور حضرتك المميز *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ولا بنبكى قبل ولا بعد الحمدلله هههههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا مانا*​


*امممم نو كومنت *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*نورت الموضوع وربنا ميجيب دموع ابداااااا ليك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أبريل 2011)

انا برده بعملها كتير جدا بس لسبب
انا مش بحب حد يشوفني وانا بعيط ولا حتي حد يحس بيا
فطبعا انسب وقت وانا نايمة
بكون لوحدي في اوضتي ومحدش هيحس بيا فباخد احتي
اما اضراره الصداع فعلا بس مش دايما
اما القاولون فكتر خير الحج معايا جاب اخره خلاص مني​


----------



## شميران (11 أبريل 2011)

*رائع جدا وشكرا للموضوع الجميل*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2011)

يجامد انتا ماشى يا مون


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2011)

طيب انا معرفتش النتيجحه يا مانا لو الواحد نام كده 
ايه الاضرار اللي هتصيبه ؟؟؟
شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا قمر للمعلومات الرائعة دى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب انا معرفتش النتيجحه يا مانا لو الواحد نام كده
> ايه الاضرار اللي هتصيبه ؟؟؟
> شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل


*بسم الصليب فى حالات بتبقى شلل مؤقت للوجة *
*وكوابيس دة غير الاعراض الظاهرة انتفاخ العين والحاجات دى *
*نورتينى يا سكرة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا قمر للمعلومات الرائعة دى


 
* ميرسى يا قمر نورتينى*​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

فعلا وجع راس فظيع ايام متواصلة 
شكرا الك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى للموضوع الجمميل
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى للموضوع الجمميل
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


 
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> فعلا وجع راس فظيع ايام متواصلة
> شكرا الك


 
*فعلا دة كلام حقيقى *
*ميرسى لمرورك ارووجة *
*نورتينى*​


----------

